# Dbox2 an 2 fernseher



## js-mueller (23. August 2004)

Hi, ( Ich finde kein Forum wo das besser reinpasst als hier, also sorry für leichtes OT )

ich habe mir letztens eine dbox2 angeschafft und möchte diese nun an 2 fernseher ancschließen. Es geht mir nicht darum verschiedene Kanäle zu gucken sondern einfach auf dem sofa und im bett gucken zu könne. Die dbox steht ungefhähr 1 m von dem 2. fernseher weg, aber es ist eine wand dazwischen. Nu kommt folgendes Problem. Wie kann ich aus dem nebenzimmer die dbox per fernbedienung bedienen und 2 wie kann ich die dbox an den 2. fernseher anschließen? Die dbox wird natürlich mit scart an den fernseher angeschlossen
Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Radhad (24. August 2004)

Also die Verkabelung kannst du mir so ner Scart-Weiche lösen. Zuhause habe ich so ein Teil, wo man 4 Scart-Stecker anschliessen kann, allerdings muss man die manuell umstellen. Das Signal der Fernbedienung denke ich ist zu schwach, um durch die Wand zu kommen.


MfG Radhad


----------



## js-mueller (24. August 2004)

Gibts irgendwie verteiler für die vernbedienung die man an zentralen punkten aufstellen kann um somit eine verbindung zur dbox zu bekommen. Die Zimmer grenzen direkt aneinander. Ich könnte vom Bett aus den PC schreibtishc im anderen Zimmer reichen udn der PC schreibtisch hat direkte sicht zur Dbox


----------



## Radhad (24. August 2004)

Hmmm... ich weiß nicht, ob es möglich ist, aber wenn du ne TV Karte hast, an derdu die D-Box anschliessen kannst, und dann per Fernbedienung der TV-Karte die Programme switchen kannst...  Also wenn die D-Box mit ner TV-Karte geht dann hast du keine Probleme mehr mit der Fernbedienung. Nur müsstest du wohl über den Rechner gucken, oder je nachdem, kannst du auch den Fernseher an die TV Karte anschliessen. Das ist mir jetzt so eingefallen, nehme keine Garantie darauf, dass es geht ;-)


MfG Radhad


----------

